
Kubit – CLI tool for switching between kubernetes configs - vbsteven
https://github.com/vbsteven/kubit
======
vbsteven
Author here, for my clients I manage multiple kubernetes clusters and I like
to keep my kubeconfig files separate per project. In my Zsh config I usually
write small functions to switch projects.

I had some free hours yesterday and I wanted to try the Picocli java library
for writing commandline apps so I came up with this to automate the process,
heavily inspired by the wd tool in Zsh.

Yes, it's Java and therefore startup time is not super fast but it's good
enough for a tool that is used once per project switch.

